# Salutations from NSW Central Coast



## petsb4u (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello all!

They call me Brogee, I live on the East coast of Australia in a semi-rural suburb right on the beach.

I have never owned a horse, but got very close once. I worked through my Xmas holidays and was going to use the money to buy a mare from my uncles farm but Dad talked me into getting a dog. I still wish I had bought the horse though.

The day may still come that I buy one we will see. My love of them has never diminished through the years and now I even do horse bronzes and have a site dedicated to them.

So drop me a message anytime and I'll see you around the forum!

Brogee


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi, welcome to the hf.
i used to live on the south coast of NSW, so quite where you live but close! lol.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

opps!!! i meant to edit my first post, but ended up quoting it instead!  :shock: 
oh well


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya

welcome from brisbane


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

heya poptart

is it just me or have you been away for a bit?? i havent been here as much as i would like so its prob just me lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya! Welcome, look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Jazzy: I've been kinda busy with school & work, that's all! Busy week for me lately, but I would never abandon you guys here @ HF! LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome.

im from victoria


----------

